# Chi wont drink water



## Pixie Luna

My Chi doesnt seem to drink much water? She isnt getting much moisture from her food either really. Its obviously nothing I can force her to do but if she doesnt drink im worried it might effect her? Any advice


----------



## Clementine

Will she go for an ice cube? Mine loves to play with them and then eats it.


----------



## jesuschick

I also have one who seems to NEVER drink water! I do add water to their food so she gets it there but I wish the girl would drink!


----------



## michele

Just a thought,have you tried changing the bowl Dottie will only drink out of a shallow bowl ,don't ask me why ! i have 3 bowls dotted around the place and she'll only drink out of 1


----------



## mishka83

I would personally recommend a water fountain.

There are a few different types available.

Many dogs (and cats) prefer to drink from moving water. My cats didn't drink much before, but now they drink much more, a really great thing to buy, gotta be worth a shot?


----------



## svdreamer

I have a large cooler type water that lets off bubbles when the dogs drink from it and the noise scared thee of my chis, so I had to get a water bowl or they would not drink. Billy and Pepper prefer to drink out of my daugher's water glass that she always sets on the edge of my desk. lol


----------



## Pixie Luna

Thanks everyone, funnily enough she started to 'attempt' at playing with an ice cube after she saw my other dog do it (who loves ice!)
She has a really shallow bowl at the moment, but ive caught her drinking from my other dogs big bowl so not sure which she prefers, she hardly drinks either way :/
Weird how Chi's dont seem to drink much then? Glad its not just Pixie. I will try out some of the suggestions just incase it could effect her health


----------



## glyndwr

Glyn very rarely drinks either my shihs seem to drink loads compared to him glad to hear others have noticed this too. We have a chicken feeder outside which I keep filled as he will drink out of that. Strange dog


----------



## Pixie Luna

Do Chi's hate water full stop? We live near the beach and Pixie seems to stay well clear of any water there as well! (albeit its cold so I dont blame her!!)


----------



## widogmom

I'm a first-time Chi owner, and I noticed this about Pablo, too...not much of a drinker, slurp-slurp and he's done. Lakes, too...he'll go in wrist-deep if it's hot...the first time we took him to the lake and our AWS, Kali, started retrieving, he started after her and stopped, as if to say, "I will save you, Se_n_ora Kali! Uh, you're good? Okaaay, I'll just wait here, then..."

I'm not pushing the swimming issue with Pabs, since we don't boat at all. It took us two years to teach our Dobie, Dary, to swim; he had no body fat and no loft to his fur, so he'd sink like a rock and start flailing! We called him the German U-Boat LOL! With patience and not pushing him, he finally got the hang of it, which served him well later in life when he had ortho surgery...the swimming was great, low-impact PT for him.

If you're concerned about dehydration, I've had some success "forcing" drinking by putting a little no-salt-added chicken stock in their water (the stuff in the box is better than the stuff in the can). Of course, you can't leave it down all day, but as a quick fix it works well.


----------



## Lin

I don't see my babies drink very often, but they wee wee ok so I know they do drink. If your baby is urinating periodically, and the color seems OK, he's getting what he needs. These little babies can sure trick ya.


----------

